

Ask HN: What ten apps could you not live without? - mathgladiator

In a vein of which book you would want if you were trapped on a desert island; what ten applications could you not live without (including both games and productivity)?
======
wrrice
bash (I could use (z,c)sh if forced at gunpoint, but I have too many personal
scripts relying on bashisms), byobu/screen, rxvt, openssh-client, git, vim,
irssi, chrome, empathy, dropbox.

There was a time when I would've listed mutt, procmail and getmail at the
front of a list like this, but mutt doesn't seem to play well with flaky
connections, and with desert island broadband being what it is...

